# 3G signal strength



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Am I alone in noticing that the AOKP M4 does not have quite the same signal level as my Sense ROM did before?

WiMax unfortunately is unavailable to me where I live and work.

I use WiFi tethering all the time. It is my only source for internet at home. And While I can see the tower from my house, I have noticed that the strength of the signal is less than before when I was using a rooted Sense ROM.

To the best of my knowledge I have the latest and greatest radio versions, 2.15.00.11.19

Also I have noted that the portable hotspot performs better with more internal free space.


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Try updating your PRL and Profile first and you have to be on a Sense ROM to do it. There are newer versions of radios you can try flashing. I'd get you a link but am on my phone at the moment.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for the response. I did update the PRL and profile before going to the ICS ROM because I know it has to be done from a *mostly* stock ROM.

I used Google to search for updated radios, but did not find anything newer than what I am on.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

ccarpenter said:


> Thank you for the response. I did update the PRL and profile before going to the ICS ROM because I know it has to be done from a *mostly* stock ROM.
> 
> I used Google to search for updated radios, but did not find anything newer than what I am on.


The newest radio is 2.15.00.12.19, which is not what you reported in the OP. Or was that a mis-type?


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

You are correct sir!

I only have 11.19

I will pick up 12.19 and see if that improves my signal.

Must have skimmed the version number and passed over the one number change.

Thank you


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

ccarpenter said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> I only have 11.19
> 
> ...


You're welcome. In case the newest doesn't work well for you, there are three other versions that came from Gingerbread builds that are newer than what you had:

- 2.15.00.04.08 (came with leaked 4.12 Gingerbread build)
- 2.15.00.05.02 (came with 4.22 & 4.24 Gingerbread builds)
- 2.15.00.0808 (came with 4.53 & 4.54 Gingerbread builds)

You can get all of those from *this thread*. The radio you were using is actually quite old, as it came with the last Froyo update. You might want to look into updating your PRI/NV & WiMax versions as well.


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Captain_Throwback said:


> You're welcome. In case the newest doesn't work well for you, there are three other versions that came from Gingerbread builds that are newer than what you had:
> 
> - 2.15.00.04.08 (came with leaked 4.12 Gingerbread build)
> - 2.15.00.05.02 (came with 4.22 & 4.24 Gingerbread builds)
> ...


Thank you again. I did download the 12.19 radio only version from the link you posted yesterday. I have it working now, and tested it at the house.
My numbers for signal strength improved marginally, but any improvement is a big plus.

I have a few concerns with using the other radio versions from the Gingerbread builds.
I am up on the AOKP Ice cream sandwich version currently, and if I recall Gingerbread was the Android version prior to ICS. Yes, it was the follow up to the Froyo version of the radios I was running.

Any known conflict with the GB version radios in ICS?

Also, if I'm reading the versioning correctly, 2.15.00.12.19 should be a newer version than 2.15.00.08.08, yet you list it from being a part of the GB builds?

And lastly, <full of questions, I know> PRL/PRI? I have a PRL version of 60685. Do I need the PRI update? WiMax doesn't concern me, I haven't even seen 4G available in the places I frequent.

I will look over the XDA thread you posted. Thank you.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

ccarpenter said:


> Thank you again. I did download the 12.19 radio only version from the link you posted yesterday. I have it working now, and tested it at the house.
> My numbers for signal strength improved marginally, but any improvement is a big plus.
> 
> I have a few concerns with using the other radio versions from the Gingerbread builds.
> ...


Radios are firmware, and as such are not tied to the OS. Since there is no official ICS release for the EVO, the only option is a radio that came with a previous version of Android. If there was a conflict, then your Froyo radio definitely wouldn't have worked







.

The 2.15.00.12.19 is the newest version, as I indicated to you. That version came with the latest Gingerbread OTA, software version 4.67.651.3. But since every device is different, I figured I'd give you a few more options, in case the newest one didn't make anything better, or in case you just wanted to try a different version. Flashing a different version is pretty straightforward anyway (just make sure you have sufficient battery and don't pull the battery during a radio flash - that's a surefire way to brick your device).

PRL and PRI are two different things. One (PRI) is a firmware update, while the other (PRL) is essentially just a list that your device uses to locate towers. Both should be listed in your software information. It's usually good practice to keep all of the firmware combinations together to optimize their function with your device; thus the reason I suggested you check your versions to ensure you have the latest.

Hope that answers all of your questions, and feel free to ask away. It's always nice to respond to questions I actually know the answers to .


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks.

I pulled all the version from the first post in the XDA thread you linked, tagged as new, except the Hboot.
Installed all through amon ra 2.3 bootloader

No issues with the install.
I am currently on 08.08 of the radios. I haven't found where to confirm the PRI version in the AOKP ROM, but if it installed successfully then I am on the older 2.15 version of it.

I will let it roll as is for a bit, just installed them moments ago, and see how my signal strength is.
Gut reaction at this point is 1 db of improvement


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Um, WOW!

The older 08.08 version of the radio, and I'm assuming the combination of the 2.15 PRI has improved my 3G signal.
Previously at the house I was getting between -86 & -94 dbm signal. With this combination I'm getting between -92 & -102 dbm

I'm going to expirement with my wife's Evo running a 2.2 Sense ROM. I'm going to put the 12.19 radio on hers with the 2.33 PRI just to see what that does.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

ccarpenter said:


> Um, WOW!
> 
> The older 08.08 version of the radio, and I'm assuming the combination of the 2.15 PRI has improved my 3G signal.
> Previously at the house I was getting between -86 & -94 dbm signal. With this combination I'm getting between -92 & -102 dbm
> ...


Did you try the combination of the latest radio (12.19) with the latest PRI (2.33)?


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Did you try the combination of the latest radio (12.19) with the latest PRI (2.33)?


I did, and didn't see much improvement.
I'm going to try it on her phone, and if her's is better try it on mine again.

She currently has 11.19 radio and 1.91 PRI


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

ccarpenter said:


> I did, and didn't see much improvement.
> I'm going to try it on her phone, and if her's is better try it on mine again.
> 
> She currently has 11.19 radio and 1.91 PRI


Just FYI the closer you are to a Sprint tower the worse your signal will be. Just a fun fact for ya : )


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

I flashed the 12.19 radio and the 2.33 PRI on mine again this weekend and the signal was worse.
I'm back to the 08.08 radio with the 2.15 PRI and the signal is better for me.

I flashed my wife's Evo with 12.19 / 2.33 and she hasn't complained, but I don't know if she realizes any kind of performance gains.

BTW, I am aware of the "signal umbrella" caused by towers. I used to work for a company that maintained Sprint's towers back when PCS was still all the rage. The closest tower to my house is 3 to 5 miles away. I can see the red light on top of it in the distance, and while line of sight is not critical for 3G I know I at least have it.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

insuusvenerati said:


> Just FYI the closer you are to a Sprint tower the worse your signal will be. Just a fun fact for ya : )


Can you please explain how being closer to a tower will give you slower speeds?

Sent from the greatest HTC EVO 4G ever made!!!


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

CaMelGuY1337 said:


> Can you please explain how being closer to a tower will give you slower speeds?
> 
> Sent from the greatest HTC EVO 4G ever made!!!


The antennas on a tower project out and away. The strength of the signal increase as it get closer to the middle of the broadcast pattern. The closer you are to the edge of a broadcast pattern, the weaker the signal.
If you are right underneath a tower you can get no signal at all, but if you move .5 mile away from the tower the signal gets much better.

But, my memory is based on the much older PCS technology. It may have changed some since.
In the rural area I was at, Sprint had us placing towers not closer then .5 miles from the highways to get max signal to those areas.


----------

